

Distributing 2d Game sprites for iphone and android - taabi
http://design.taabi.com

======
dovyski
I found no information about license. All it says is:

    
    
      By submitting the form you agree that the art you share is
      your personalcreation and you allow other users to use it
      for free.
    

Is the license attached to each image pack?

